# Aubrey PID w/ WIFI reviews



## cnet24 (Jul 2, 2019)

Im about to purchase a PID for my mes and intrigued by the WiFi model (WSD1500HW). Does anyone have experience with this controller? Is it worth the extra cost? I have a “hybrid” Bluetooth/WiFi thermometer that will not work if I’m sitting inside the house (not even 10 yards away).

Does this controller/app truly give you unlimited range and control from you phone? Thanks!


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 2, 2019)

@sm0kin  has that one I think .


----------



## old sarge (Jul 2, 2019)

My Smokin-it has an integrated PID controller made by Auber.  Works very well.


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 3, 2019)

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/auber-ws-1510h-w-first-impressions.284110/
I guess he has not seen this thread , or is busy . Looks like he has a different model but it is wifi , should be about the same .


----------



## tallbm (Jul 3, 2019)

cnet24 said:


> Im about to purchase a PID for my mes and intrigued by the WiFi model (WSD1500HW). Does anyone have experience with this controller? Is it worth the extra cost? I have a “hybrid” Bluetooth/WiFi thermometer that will not work if I’m sitting inside the house (not even 10 yards away).
> 
> Does this controller/app truly give you unlimited range and control from you phone? Thanks!



Hi there and welcome!

A WiFi PID will not give you unlimited range on it's own.
They key is that the wifi PID can easily connect to your home network's wifi.
If it can do that AND the phone app allows you to connect to the PID over the internet THEN you basically have "unlimited" range.  
The caveat to to this is that if your phone has bad or no service then you obviously won't be connecting to anything much less your PID 

I have a very techy wifi PID (HeaterMeter) and it isn't too far away from my router's wifi signal but it's about 50/50 at times as to whether or not it is going to keep and hold the signal.  Atmospheric conditions (wind, weather, etc.) affect it the most.
Now I've been too lazy to buy and setup a wifi "extender" but if I did set one up the I would never have an issue with mine.

With that said you may want to use your phone and walk out to where your smoker is.  If your phone still get's your home wifi without issues then chances are the Auber Wifi PID will do ok as well.
If your phone struggles then you will need to figure out if/how a wifi extender may help you out so that the Auber wifi PID can connect to the extender and and work without issue :)

Here is a simple and inexpensive "extender" from amazon and even has a $5 off coupon.  You can get cheaper but this one is reviewed extremely well:

I hope this info helps


----------



## dr k (Jul 3, 2019)

The netgear wifi extender didn't work for me to find an outlet between me and the router. Then one unit gateways came out and the range doubled.


----------



## tallbm (Jul 3, 2019)

dr k said:


> The netgear wifi extender didn't work for me to find an outlet between me and the router. Then one unit gateways came out and the range doubled.



I believe a directional antenna (like a "cantenna") would also work... provided the signal can get to were it needs to get from the router through walls and such.  Something like this hooked to one of the antenna ports of the wifi router:


----------

